# College?



## Savannahsays

Hi, so I have a couple of problems. I've had my hedgehog since July and everything is going great, he's healthy and everything. I'm a senior in highschool though and there's nowhere I can go around here where I can bring him with me or keep him at home and commute. My parents know how to take care of him very well and offered to take care of him at home for at least the first semester while I'm at school and getting accustomed to things and get on my feet and can afford an apartment. I can't move out of the dorms though until the second year, at the college I want to go to. So I'm kind of stuck and no one around me is helping me at all. I hope somebody has some advice. Everytime I think about leaving him I actually start to cry (I know I'm such a baby) but I love him so much and I'm afraid something will happen when I'm gone even though my parents LOVE him and I trust them a lot.


----------



## sc2001

I think your parents will do a great job with him. You're parents sound like they know how to take care of him so I would trust them to watch him. You can go home and visit him (idk how far away you will be though). and then you can see him during breaks! I know its going to be really difficult but thats your only option. 

I had to leave my dog all four years of college and only see him on breaks… i didn't really go home during the weekend. and I felt so so so guilty. But that was my only option so I had to. It was really difficult because I'm so attached to my dog.

Just remember that your hedgie is in good hands and he isn't going anywhere. You can still see him when you go home! which will make going home that much more exciting


----------



## phoenixjay

Hi! 
I'm a college student and I know how painful it is to leave pets behind. It sounds like your parents will take great care of your hedgie. I didn't get as lucky with my birds in my dad's hands because he refuses to clean the cage (very upsetting, but he is getting better with him after I nagged enough) I still can't bring my birds because commuting birds is more difficult than commuting a hedgie, and they're too loud and will cause roommate issues.  I actually just moved out of the dorm and into a pet-friendly apartment.

You're not a baby for crying. I get it. We're basically parents leaving our babies behind. Your parents will do a great job caring for your hedgie. If your dorm allows it, try getting a fish! It will give you something to care for while you're missing your hedgie. I'm not the greatest at keeping fish alive, but I had a few while living in the dorms. They don't interact as much, but they suffice for the moment being.  

Have fun in college, hon! It really is a great experience, and I love it here. It hurts not seeing my birdies and my cats on a daily basis, but like what sc2001 said, it makes going home much more exciting!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya

When my husband and I moved into a new place that only let us have two "outside of cage" pets, we had to make a very hard decision. We had two dogs (for me) and two cats (his). Unfortunately, it is much easier to rehome a dog than an adult cat. My baby boys now live full time with my parents and their pitbull/boxer and chihuahua. They have a fenced in yard, dog door, big comfy dog beds to sleep on, and more than I could give them in my little three room with postage stamp yard.

I go see them at LEAST once a week and sometimes sneak the little one down for overnight cuddles, but it was the best decision for THEM. To keep our same amount of animals, we would have had to live somewhere nowhere near as nice as our little place. It became a decision of letting them live with someone else, or affect everyone's lives and possibly safety. 

It sucks, but sometimes it can be a part of growing up. Your hedgie will not have the space or life he deserves if he goes to college with you. It is sad to not have them next to us, but they are literally in a better place because of that decision. (my old boy doesn't come for overnights because he is 13 years old and travels stresses him out. Also he has less accidents with access to a dog door. 13 year old bladder don't hold for long, heh)


----------



## Savannahsays

Thank you for the reassurance. i'm currently in Wisconsin and I'm going to Colorado, so sadly I can't just go home and visit as I please. By the end of text year Remmy will only be 2 so it's not like he's getting extremely old on me. It'll just be really hard, but thank you so much.


----------



## sc2001

Maybe you can have a few Skype dates with Remmy and your parents


----------



## afireinsidex03

Just imagine though-in 2 years, Remmy will be able to travel out of WI's frozen tundra and go to college in a warmer town!  I'm sure she'll love it! Also, skype dates are a good idea.


----------



## Klabbs7

Hello! I'm currently in college and what I have done to be able to keep my hedgie with me is have a cage that will fit under my bed. Last year my bed was lofted quite a bit so it was no problem to slide his cage under there. I hung his heating lamp from the bed frame. 
Technically I'm not suppose to have pets at school other than fish...but every residence adviser I've had doesn't mind. Usually they come and play with him. But, not all RA's will be that cool. I've been very lucky.


----------



## Cricketbug427

Just noticing this thread. Where in CO will you be coming for school? I'm in the Denver area, so if you need a hedgie fix, come love on Spork


----------



## tony21

Wow I feel lucky to have all mine and my gfs pets, and the snake room (more then snakes in there, I just call it that lol). It does make things easy to (and cheaper) live off campus. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't have all my animals ( witch is probably to many hahaha ). I had to downsize when I moved, till I can set up my snake room again. I just don't have time with school and work right now, maybe this summer.

My advise is when you can move off campus, move to a pet friendly place. If you move with romates, just make surd there pet friendly too:lol::roll:


----------



## chubbstersmomma

I would talk to the college first about keeping him with you at the dorms as an "emotional support" animal. This is what I did and I was able to bring my hedgehog to school with me. It sounds silly that a hedgehog can be an emotional support but with good enough reasoning maybe your college will let you have him. If not I am sure your parents are fully capable of taking care of your hedgehog. I know it can be hard but it will get easier. You can always go home and visit him! Good luck!


----------



## lifequards

I currently start college next year, and I am kind of nervous of not being able to give him the love he needs. I am grateful the school I go to right now lets me take him with me.

On my end, my parents HATE my hedgehog.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver

not that i'm suggesting it, but it is possible to keep your hedgehog in your dorm room, despite school rules. worked for me. there are tons of funny stories online about this sort of thing and people really do get away with it. just make sure you don't compromise the quality of life for your pet, that should always be the most important thing.


----------



## apatch95

I'm sorta late to this thread, but Im in college and just recently got a hedgehog. He stays on my desk and is pretty happy. I hang out with him while I'm doing homework and now that he's warmed up to my roommate, friends, and boyfriend they love to come over and hang out with all of us. It also helps because honestly in college you learn to stay up late, which is preferable for hedgies, but once you get into a routine they will like to get up and hang out while you're doing homework. 
As to colleges not allowing pets my college doesn't allow them, but our student body is actually starting a movement to allow small animals on campus in order to help fight depression and anxiety. Any animal is helpful at doing this, which is actually why over half of the dorms at my school have "illegal" pets that no one knows about. Typically you can keep it under the RA's nose, and if you make a good enough argument they tend not to write you up for it. 
I wouldn't bring your hedgehog at the start though,bring him with you around thanksgiving time or if you have a fall break you're going home for grab him then. During orientation and the first two weeks of school the school will keep you busy enough where you won't have time to give the cage a good cleaning.


----------



## SnuggleBugComforts

You could try and take him with you like Klabs77. Make sure you ask your roommate first. Also, you might want to check and see if your college has a policy for RA's entering the dorm. Some are allowed to do searches, others aren't. Also, make sure you plan out how you are going to bathe him, clean his cage, move him in and out, etc. 

If this doesn't work out, at least he is in good hands with your parents. And it won't be long until you are reunited!


----------



## nikki

Please don't sneak him into the dorms, its not fair to him. Its also illegal and could put your education at risk.


----------

